# Refined Advanced Casting Test using my photos



## greenmtnguy (Jan 7, 2019)

I am testing using photos of pens I have posted long ago to make sure this works. Vote for top 4
#1
View in Gallery




#2
View in Gallery




#3
View in Gallery




#4
View in Gallery




#5
View in Gallery




#6
View in Gallery




#7
View in Gallery






#8
View in Gallery




#9
View in Gallery

#10 
View in Gallery


----------



## mark james (Jan 7, 2019)

looks good Alton.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 8, 2019)

If you get votes for any pens other than # 1-4 , you have also learned that people don`t read and follow directions very well . If I enter , will you please place my entry in the top 4 .


----------



## rholiday (Jan 8, 2019)

I was able to place 5 votes, not just 4.

Voted for #1, #3, #5, #7, and #9.


----------



## Chief TomaToe (Jan 8, 2019)

I only voted for #4. Did I do it right???


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 8, 2019)

This is just for testing to get it right for the bash in Feb. Looking for errors on my part because the real vote is important.


----------

